# new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd logs.

## manu_leo

Hi Experts. Everytime I run the dmesg on my server, I see the below logs regarding USB 3.1. I am not sure if there is some issues with the usb port or something to do with the motherboard. These messages just keep on building.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [75392.939054] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd
> 
> [75393.299553] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd
> ...

 

Please suggest how this can be fixed. Appreciate all your help in advance.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

Some USB device is not happy and keeps trying to enumerate.

Unplug things until it stops.  If you use USB storage devices make sure they are unmounted first.

----------

## manu_leo

That was my assumption that something is connected to the USB, but that is not the case, I double checked and there is nothing there in the USB slots.

----------

## charles17

 *manu_leo wrote:*   

> Please suggest how this can be fixed. Appreciate all your help in advance.

 

Try lsusb to see what that device is

----------

## manu_leo

The lsusb command just sits there for hours with no o/p .

Please suggest, I am out of ideas now. Appreciate all your help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

You may well have internal USB devices.

Things like a webcam, SDCard reader and so on.

Post the output of lspci and use wgetpaste to put your kernel .config on a pastebin.

Tell how you made your kernel too.  If you used genkernel, what command did you use?

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks Neddy for looking into this. Please find the o/p below 

 *Quote:*   

>  lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 DMI2 (rev 04)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 1a (rev 04)
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

That will be useful.  Now we only need the kernel things.

You have no USB1.

----------

## manu_leo

Hi Neddy, here is the link

 *Quote:*   

> http://pastebin.com/j4vQjHJ6

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

Make 

```
CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y
```

as modules, so we can play with the load order.

Turn off 

```
CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y
```

as you don't have the hardware.

Rebuild and reboot into the new kernel.

Check 

```
uname -a
```

before and after the reboot to make sure that the build time/date has changed.  :)

Look in lsmod to see the xhci-hcd and ehci-hcd module load order.  First loaded is at the bottom.

If the problem persists modprobe -r both modules.

Now modprobe them in the other order.

Does that help?

If not, remove them both, then test one at a time.

Any improvement?

----------

